# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αδιέξοδο

## roulig

Καλησπέρα, είμαι 27 ετών και πριν από ένα χρόνο βίωσα μια πολύ επώδυνη κατάσταση στο χώρο εργασίας μου.. Δούλεψα ως πωλήτρια σε ένα κατάστημα για 3 μηνες και όλο αυτό το διάστημα οι συνάδελφοι μου με αποκαλούσαν χαζή και άσχετη επειδή δεν είχα την εμπειρία τους, με μείωναν μπροστά σε άλλους , έβαζαν στην τσάντα μου διάφορα αντικείμενα για να με κατηγορήσουν κλέφτρα και μέχρι και σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα από τον υπεύθυνο μου και γενικά διαφορα τέτοια... Η ψυχολογία μου είχε κλονιστεί γύριζα σπιτι με κλάματα και πίεση ώσπου αποφάσισα να παραιτηθώ . Με όλο αυτό που βίωσα με έπιασε καθώς υπεγραφα τα χαρτιά παραίτησης ένα τρέμουλο και μια κρίση πανικού και αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό σε αυτά τα άτομα και άρχισαν να με κοιτούν με αηδια σαν να είμαι τρελή ... από τότε φοβάμαι να έρθω σε στενή επαφή με κόσμο , έχω μπλοκάρει και μονιμως νομίζω ότι θα με ξαναπιασει και θα γίνω ρεζίλι ξανα. θελω να σημειώσω ότι δεν ειχα ποτέ πριν τέτοιο πρόβλημα παρόμοιο. Γενικά είμαι αγχώδης αλλά όχι ετσι πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα . Έχω όμως μια σχέση που πάει πολύ ομορφα, αλλα θελει και επιμένει να πηγαίνω σε οικογενειακά του τραπέζια να με γνωρίσουν καθώς και κάποιοι από τους φίλους του κι εγω όλο λέω δικαιολογίες να το αποφύγω φοβούμενη ότι θα με πιάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ή δε θα έχω τι να πω. Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράγμα ... Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 μηνες γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και μου είπε για μετατραυματικό στρες αλλα δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Μονιμως αποφεύγω την οικογένεια του και φίλους του.. Με άλλα άτομα δεν το έχω αυτό, νιώθω σχετικά αβολα αλλα φερομαι φυσιολογικά. Ουφ... Βοήθεια !

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλησπέρα, είμαι 27 ετών και πριν από ένα χρόνο βίωσα μια πολύ επώδυνη κατάσταση στο χώρο εργασίας μου.. Δούλεψα ως πωλήτρια σε ένα κατάστημα για 3 μηνες και όλο αυτό το διάστημα με οι συνάδελφοι μου με αποκαλούσαν χαζή και άσχετη επειδή δεν είχα την εμπειρία τους, με μείωναν μπροστά σε άλλους , έβαζαν στην τσάντα μου διάφορα αντικείμενα για να με κατηγορήσουν κλέφτρα και μέχρι και σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα από τον υπεύθυνο μου και γενικά διαφορα τέτοια... Η ψυχολογία μου είχε κλονιστεί γύριζα σπιτι με κλάματα και πίεση ώσπου αποφάσισα να παραιτηθώ . Με όλο αυτό που βίωσα με έπιασε καθώς υπεγραφα τα χαρτιά παραίτησης ένα τρέμουλο και μια κρίση πανικού και αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό σε αυτά τα άτομα και άρχισαν να με κοιτούν να με αηδια σαν να είμαι τρελή ... από τότε φοβάμαι να έρθω σε στενή επαφή με κόσμο , έχω μπλοκάρει και μονιμως νομίζω ότι θα με ξαναπιασει και θα γίνω ρεζίλι ξανα. θελω να σημειώσω ότι δεν ειζα ποτέ πριν τέτοιο πρόβλημα παρόμοιο. Γενικά είμαι αγχώδης αλλά όχι ετσι πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα . Έχω όμως μια σχέση που πάει πολύ ομορφα, αλλα θελει και επιμένει να πηγαίνω σε οικογενειακά του τραπέζια να με γνωρίσουν καθώς και κάποιοι από τους φίλους του κι εγω όλο λέω δικαιολογίες να το αποφύγω φοβούμενη ότι θα με πιάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ή δε θα έχω τι να πω. Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράγμα ... Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 μηνες γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και μου είπε για μετατραυματικό στρες αλλα δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Μονιμως αποφεύγω την οικογένεια του και φίλους του.. Με άλλα άτομα δεν το έχω αυτό.. Νιώθω σχετικά αβολα αλλα φερομαι φυσιολογικά. Ουφ... Βοήθεια !


καταγγελια εκανες σε αυτα τ ατομα? απιστευτο αυτο που σου εκαναν μαλλον ηταν κλικα.....

λοιπον επαθες οντως μετατραυματικο στρες και ισως και λιγο κοινωνικη φοβια....αλλα δεν χρειαζονται η ταμπελες...
απο οτι καταλα αγχωνεσαι οταν ερχεσαι σε επαφη με καινουργια ατομα φοβουμενη οτι θα σε πιασει αυτο το τρεμουλο? σωστα?
αυτο που ειχες παθει στην παραιτηση σου τοτε...ισως να ηταν μια κρισουλα μικρη επειδη ειχες στρεσαριστει...
λοιπον ας αρχισουμε με τα βασικα...
το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να κανεις σε μια φοβια...ειναι να βρεις την φοβια..να την παραδεχτεις..να βρεις τα αιτια που στην προκαλουν και να την αντιμετωπισεις με εκθεση στον φοβο...ισως και με κανα χαπακι στην αρχη για να νιωσεις πιο ηρεμα.....το εχεις κανει εσυ αυτο?

----------


## kounelaki1

Εκεί με ποιο θάρρος σου μιλούσαν έτσι? Εσύ απαντούσες η τους άφηνες να συνεχιζουν? Εγώ θα είχα κάνει μεγάλη φασαρία! Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κυκλοφορούν τέτοια σκουπιδια ανάμεσα μας.. 

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

όχι δεν εχω κάνει καταγγελία δεν ήθελα να το τραβήξω μου αρκεί που έφυγα από αυτό το περιβάλλον !! 
Ναι ακριβώς ... Όταν έρχομαι σε επαφή με καινούρια άτομα φοβάμαι ότι θα με ξαναπιασει τρέμουλο και πως θα με κρίνουν .. απλώς αυτό δεν το είχα ποτέ πριν , ούτε καν στην εφηβεια μου ! αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι ισως το αν θα με χαρακτηρίσουν και τι εντύπωση θα έχουν για εμένα και τι σκέφτοντε και αν κάνω ή πω κάτι λάθος ή βλακεία (όπως μου έλεγαν στον προαναφερόμενο χώρο εργασίας) 
Χαπάκι δεν εχω πάρει ποτέ η αλήθεια είναι με τρομάζει η ιδέα του να εξαρτηθω από αυτό και να μην μπορώ να το κόψω !!! αν και δε βλέπω να χαλαρώνω καθόλου !!!  :Frown:

----------


## roulig

ναι δυστυχώς !!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Xfactor

> όχι δεν εχω κάνει καταγγελία δεν ήθελα να το τραβήξω μου αρκεί που έφυγα από αυτό το περιβάλλον !! 
> Ναι ακριβώς ... Όταν έρχομαι σε επαφή με καινούρια άτομα φοβάμαι ότι θα με ξαναπιασει τρέμουλο και πως θα με κρίνουν .. απλώς αυτό δεν το είχα ποτέ πριν , ούτε καν στην εφηβεια μου ! αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι ισως το αν θα με χαρακτηρίσουν και τι εντύπωση θα έχουν για εμένα και τι σκέφτοντε και αν κάνω ή πω κάτι λάθος ή βλακεία (όπως μου έλεγαν στον προαναφερόμενο χώρο εργασίας) 
> Χαπάκι δεν εχω πάρει ποτέ η αλήθεια είναι με τρομάζει η ιδέα του να εξαρτηθω από αυτό και να μην μπορώ να το κόψω !!! αν και δε βλέπω να χαλαρώνω καθόλου !!!


ισως στην αρχη να επρεπε να παρεις χαπακι...και να εκθεθεις στον φοβο σιγα σιγα..μεχρι να τον απομυθοποιησεις και να σου περασει...
ο γιατρος σου πιστευεις σε εχει βοηθησει? τι σ λεει και τι κανει?ψυχιατρος ειναι?

----------


## roulig

> Εκεί με ποιο θάρρος σου μιλούσαν έτσι? Εσύ απαντούσες η τους άφηνες να συνεχιζουν? Εγώ θα είχα κάνει μεγάλη φασαρία! Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κυκλοφορούν τέτοια σκουπιδια ανάμεσα μας.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App





> καταγγελια εκανες σε αυτα τ ατομα? απιστευτο αυτο που σου εκαναν μαλλον ηταν κλικα.....
> 
> λοιπον επαθες οντως μετατραυματικο στρες και ισως και λιγο κοινωνικη φοβια....αλλα δεν χρειαζονται η ταμπελες...
> απο οτι καταλα αγχωνεσαι οταν ερχεσαι σε επαφη με καινουργια ατομα φοβουμενη οτι θα σε πιασει αυτο το τρεμουλο? σωστα?
> αυτο που ειχες παθει στην παραιτηση σου τοτε...ισως να ηταν μια κρισουλα μικρη επειδη ειχες στρεσαριστει...
> λοιπον ας αρχισουμε με τα βασικα...
> το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να κανεις σε μια φοβια...ειναι να βρεις την φοβια..να την παραδεχτεις..να βρεις τα αιτια που στην προκαλουν και να την αντιμετωπισεις με εκθεση στον φοβο...ισως και με κανα χαπακι στην αρχη για να νιωσεις πιο ηρεμα.....το εχεις κανει εσυ αυτο?





> ισως στην αρχη να επρεπε να παρεις χαπακι...και να εκθεθεις στον φοβο σιγα σιγα..μεχρι να τον απομυθοποιησεις και να σου περασει...
> ο γιατρος σου πιστευεις σε εχει βοηθησει? τι σ λεει και τι κανει?ψυχιατρος ειναι?


Όχι είναι ψυχολόγος ... μου κάνει απλά γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία και με ενθαρρύνει να εκτεθω στο φόβο σταδιακά και ενώ το έχω πάρει απόφαση να κάνω ένα βήμα και κάνω πιο ρεαλιστικές σκεψεις δυστυχώς σκέφτομαι έντονα λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πριν οτι θα γίνουν όλα μια αποτυχία και θα γίνω ρεζίλι και μένω στα αυγά μου !
δεν μου έχει κάνει λόγο για χαπάκι .. το έχω σκεφτεί αλλα το φοβάμαι ! εχω ακούσει για εξάρτηση και παρενέργειες ..

----------


## Xfactor

> Όχι είναι ψυχολόγος ... μου κάνει απλά γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία και με ενθαρρύνει να εκτεθω στο φόβο σταδιακά και ενώ το έχω πάρει απόφαση να κάνω ένα βήμα και κάνω πιο ρεαλιστικές σκεψεις δυστυχώς σκέφτομαι έντονα λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πριν οτι θα γίνουν όλα μια αποτυχία και θα γίνω ρεζίλι και μένω στα αυγά μου !
> δεν μου έχει κάνει λόγο για χαπάκι .. το έχω σκεφτεί αλλα το φοβάμαι ! εχω ακούσει για εξάρτηση και παρενέργειες ..


κοιτα θελει θεληση....σκεψου το αλλιως και να γινεις ρεζιλι τι? θα τελειωσει ο κοσμος? οχι βεβαια τιποτα δεν θα γινει..εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανενας δεν θα ασχοληθει με το αν θα κουνας ρτα χερια σ η οχι...αυτο σου μπηκε στο μυαλο επειδη ειναι φοβια και την εχεις μεγενθυνει....
σταματα τα ολα...παρε ενα χαπακι εστω μια φορα και τραβα να εκθεσεις τον ραυτο σου μια φορα....
Τωρα καντο...μην το αφηνεις αλλο γιατι θα μεγαλωνει η φοβιαααα

----------


## roulig

> κοιτα θελει θεληση....σκεψου το αλλιως και να γινεις ρεζιλι τι? θα τελειωσει ο κοσμος? οχι βεβαια τιποτα δεν θα γινει..εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανενας δεν θα ασχοληθει με το αν θα κουνας ρτα χερια σ η οχι...αυτο σου μπηκε στο μυαλο επειδη ειναι φοβια και την εχεις μεγενθυνει....
> σταματα τα ολα...παρε ενα χαπακι εστω μια φορα και τραβα να εκθεσεις τον ραυτο σου μια φορα....
> Τωρα καντο...μην το αφηνεις αλλο γιατι θα μεγαλωνει η φοβιαααα


ουφφ!!! χαχα!! τι τραβάμε ... εντάξει ! έχεις δίκιο για αυτά που λες.!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xfactor

> ουφφ!!! χαχα!! τι τραβάμε ... εντάξει ! έχεις δίκιο για αυτά που λες.!


χααχαχ τι εγινε αγχωθηκες απο τωρα? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
λοιπον και θα δεις που ολα καλα θα πανε..δεν ειναι τιποτααα...

----------


## roulig

> χααχαχ τι εγινε αγχωθηκες απο τωρα?
> λοιπον και θα δεις που ολα καλα θα πανε..δεν ειναι τιποτααα...


χαχαχα οχι καλα είμαι για την ώρα... ε ναι τι? Πρέπει να πάω , όχι για τους αλλους αλλά για εμένα ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kounelaki1

Βρε μην φοβάσαι... Και εγώ δεν πολύ μιλάω Αλλά αν με προσβάλλεις σου βγάζω τα μάτια.. 
Στο κάτω κάτω τι θα έκανες? Αφού θα έφευγες.. Δεν αντεχες.. κανε εκεί ένα πανικό να δουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν... μπορείς! Να το θυμάσαι ότι μπορείς.. Και ειμαι σίγουρη πως αν έβαζες φωνή θα το βουλωναν ολοι

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> χαχαχα οχι καλα είμαι για την ώρα... ε ναι τι? Πρέπει να πάω , όχι για τους αλλους αλλά για εμένα !


ε ναι φυσικα για εσενα...γτ στην ουσια δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα και καθεσαι και σκας τσαμπααα...
ελα βαλε λιγο τσαμπουκα και πηγαινεεεεε :Cool:

----------


## Xfactor

> Βρε μην φοβάσαι... *Και εγώ δεν πολύ μιλάω Αλλά αν με προσβάλλεις σου βγάζω τα μάτια..*  
> Στο κάτω κάτω τι θα έκανες? Αφού θα έφευγες.. Δεν αντεχες.. κανε εκεί ένα πανικό να δουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν... μπορείς! Να το θυμάσαι ότι μπορείς.. Και ειμαι σίγουρη πως αν έβαζες φωνή θα το βουλωναν ολοι
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


εσυ στο τελος απο κουνελα θα μας βγεις φονιας χααχαχαχαχχα :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kounelaki1

> εσυ στο τελος απο κουνελα θα μας βγεις φονιας χααχαχαχαχχα


Αγριευω  μου τι σπάει να γίνετε αυτό το πράγμα... Και το έκαναν και στη δουλειά μου σε μια κοπέλα και δεν μιλούσε.. Κάθε μέρα έκλαιγε.. Και εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πω κάτι... αν ήξερα ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα έφευγα θα την είχα κάνει τη φασαρία! 

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> ε ναι φυσικα για εσενα...γτ στην ουσια δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα και καθεσαι και σκας τσαμπααα...
> ελα βαλε λιγο τσαμπουκα και πηγαινεεεεε





> εσυ στο τελος απο κουνελα θα μας βγεις φονιας χααχαχαχαχχα





> Βρε μην φοβάσαι... Και εγώ δεν πολύ μιλάω Αλλά αν με προσβάλλεις σου βγάζω τα μάτια.. 
> Στο κάτω κάτω τι θα έκανες? Αφού θα έφευγες.. Δεν αντεχες.. κανε εκεί ένα πανικό να δουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν... μπορείς! Να το θυμάσαι ότι μπορείς.. Και ειμαι σίγουρη πως αν έβαζες φωνή θα το βουλωναν ολοι
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ουυυυ...πέρασε και ένας χρόνος... δε θα με θυμούνται καν... χαχαχα !!! πολυ ασχημο να δημιουργούν τραύματα σε κόσμο... ελπίζω να μην υπήρχε αλλο θύμα μετά!!!

----------


## kounelaki1

> ουυυυ...πέρασε και ένας χρόνος... δε θα με θυμούνται καν... χαχαχα !!! πολυ ασχημο να δημιουργούν τραύματα σε κόσμο... ελπίζω να μην υπήρχε αλλο θύμα μετά!!!


Εσύ πάντως να μη φοβάσαι.. Και με του δικού σου τους συγγενείς και τους φίλους πρέπει να κάνεις μια υποχώρηση.. Στο κάτω κάτω θα είναι ο δικός σου εκεί.. Δεν θα είσαι μόνη! με το να κρύβεσαι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι  χάνεις τσάμπα χρονο

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> Εσύ πάντως να μη φοβάσαι.. Και με του δικού σου τους συγγενείς και τους φίλους πρέπει να κάνεις μια υποχώρηση.. Στο κάτω κάτω θα είναι ο δικός σου εκεί.. Δεν θα είσαι μόνη! με το να κρύβεσαι δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι  χάνεις τσάμπα χρονο
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


αχ! μια κουβέντα όλο Αυτό! σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ηρεμισω και απλά να το ζήσω ότι και αν νομίζω ότι θα μου συμβεί... και μετα θα νιώθω μια χαρα θα νιώσω ανετα το ξέρω! απλά είναι αυτή η αρχή και το σπάσιμο του πάγου.... Κάνω λες και είναι οι μπαμπούλες που θα με εκτελέσουν και ακούγεται γελοίο ξέρω!  :Confused:

----------


## kounelaki1

> αχ! μια κουβέντα όλο Αυτό! σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ηρεμισω και απλά να το ζήσω ότι και αν νομίζω ότι θα μου συμβεί... και μετα θα νιώθω μια χαρα θα νιώσω ανετα το ξέρω! απλά είναι αυτή η αρχή και το σπάσιμο του πάγου.... Κάνω λες και είναι οι μπαμπούλες που θα με εκτελέσουν και ακούγεται γελοίο ξέρω!


Χαχαχ Όχι καθόλου το έχω και εγώ αυτό... Αλλά θέλοντας η μη πρέπει να γίνει... όλη μέρα θα έχεις άγχος.. Δεν θα φας.. θα πας εκεί.. θα είσαι λίγο μαζεμένη.. Μετά θα χαλαρώσεις.. Και θα φύγεις ανακουφισμένη  ακλα ο σκοπός να έχει επιτευχθεί!

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Αγριευω  μου τι σπάει να γίνετε αυτό το πράγμα... Και το έκαναν και στη δουλειά μου σε μια κοπέλα και δεν μιλούσε.. Κάθε μέρα έκλαιγε.. Και εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πω κάτι... αν ήξερα ότι μετά από λίγο καιρό θα έφευγα θα την είχα κάνει τη φασαρία! 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


αγιευεις ε? καλοοοο :Wink:

----------


## Xfactor

> ουυυυ...πέρασε και ένας χρόνος... δε θα με θυμούνται καν... χαχαχα !!! πολυ ασχημο να δημιουργούν τραύματα σε κόσμο... ελπίζω να μην υπήρχε αλλο θύμα μετά!!!


οπως ειπαμε προχωρα και ολα καλα θα πανε... :Smile:

----------


## kounelaki1

> αγιευεις ε? καλοοοο


Ναιιιιιι γρρρρρ... θα χτυπήσω το ποδαράκι κάτω!

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Ναιιιιιι γρρρρρ... θα χτυπήσω το ποδαράκι κάτω!
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


xaaxaxaxxaxaxa
εεεε κλέβεις τα κουνελακια δεν κανουν γρρρ χαχχχχαχαχααχαχ :Wink:

----------


## kounelaki1

> xaaxaxaxxaxaxa
> εεεε κλέβεις τα κουνελακια δεν κανουν γρρρ χαχχχχαχαχααχαχ


Σωστό αλλά δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος... είναι μουγκα 

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

> Καλησπέρα, είμαι 27 ετών και πριν από ένα χρόνο βίωσα μια πολύ επώδυνη κατάσταση στο χώρο εργασίας μου.. Δούλεψα ως πωλήτρια σε ένα κατάστημα για 3 μηνες και όλο αυτό το διάστημα οι συνάδελφοι μου με αποκαλούσαν χαζή και άσχετη επειδή δεν είχα την εμπειρία τους, με μείωναν μπροστά σε άλλους , έβαζαν στην τσάντα μου διάφορα αντικείμενα για να με κατηγορήσουν κλέφτρα και μέχρι και σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα από τον υπεύθυνο μου και γενικά διαφορα τέτοια... Η ψυχολογία μου είχε κλονιστεί γύριζα σπιτι με κλάματα και πίεση ώσπου αποφάσισα να παραιτηθώ . Με όλο αυτό που βίωσα με έπιασε καθώς υπεγραφα τα χαρτιά παραίτησης ένα τρέμουλο και μια κρίση πανικού και αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό σε αυτά τα άτομα και άρχισαν να με κοιτούν με αηδια σαν να είμαι τρελή ... από τότε φοβάμαι να έρθω σε στενή επαφή με κόσμο , έχω μπλοκάρει και μονιμως νομίζω ότι θα με ξαναπιασει και θα γίνω ρεζίλι ξανα. θελω να σημειώσω ότι δεν ειχα ποτέ πριν τέτοιο πρόβλημα παρόμοιο. Γενικά είμαι αγχώδης αλλά όχι ετσι πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα . Έχω όμως μια σχέση που πάει πολύ ομορφα, αλλα θελει και επιμένει να πηγαίνω σε οικογενειακά του τραπέζια να με γνωρίσουν καθώς και κάποιοι από τους φίλους του κι εγω όλο λέω δικαιολογίες να το αποφύγω φοβούμενη ότι θα με πιάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ή δε θα έχω τι να πω. Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράγμα ... Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 μηνες γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και μου είπε για μετατραυματικό στρες αλλα δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Μονιμως αποφεύγω την οικογένεια του και φίλους του.. Με άλλα άτομα δεν το έχω αυτό, νιώθω σχετικά αβολα αλλα φερομαι φυσιολογικά. Ουφ... Βοήθεια !


Βλάκες!!!! Έχω περάσει και εγώ άσχημα και στα παιδικά μου χρόνια και αργότερα στον εργασιακό τομέα, όχι όμως να βιώνω αυτά που μας περιγράφεις!! Και έχω αποκτήσει φοβίες όπως κοινωνική φοβια, εξαιτίας κάποιων έξυπνων... Τι δουλειά ήταν αυτή θέλεις να μας πεις;;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> Χαχαχ Όχι καθόλου το έχω και εγώ αυτό... Αλλά θέλοντας η μη πρέπει να γίνει... όλη μέρα θα έχεις άγχος.. Δεν θα φας.. θα πας εκεί.. θα είσαι λίγο μαζεμένη.. Μετά θα χαλαρώσεις.. Και θα φύγεις ανακουφισμένη  ακλα ο σκοπός να έχει επιτευχθεί!
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App





> Βλάκες!!!! Έχω περάσει και εγώ άσχημα και στα παιδικά μου χρόνια και αργότερα στον εργασιακό τομέα, όχι όμως να βιώνω αυτά που μας περιγράφεις!! Και έχω αποκτήσει φοβίες όπως κοινωνική φοβια, εξαιτίας κάποιων έξυπνων... Τι δουλειά ήταν αυτή θέλεις να μας πεις;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλησπέρα Ανδρέα μου!!! Πολυ άσχημο πράγμα .... εγώ νιώθω να με κυριεύει ... σκέφτομαι μονιμως μην πάθω κάτι παρόμοιο και φοβάμαι να εκτεθω σε άλλους γύρω μου και σε κόσμο ... Ήμουν Πωλήτρια σε κατάστημα με βρεφικά και παιδικά ρούχα ... είναι γνωστή αλλα δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να αναφέρω όνομα εταιρίας ... Όλοι μας πάντως την έχουμε ακουστά... Γενικά οι μεγαλοεταιριες ετσι λειτουργούν και επιβιώνουν δυστυχώς

----------


## roulig

που να ήταν και εργασία επιστήμης ... μου το έπαιζαν έξυπνοι και εγώ η χαζη!!!

----------


## andreas86

Δεν χρειάζεται να πεις την εταιρεία έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ μένω μακριά από μεγαλουπόλεις που πιθανόν να διαμένεις εσύ

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Εγώ την πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν μέσω σχολής και ήταν σε ασανσέρ, τοποθετήσεις ξέρεις και είχαμε έναν υπεύθυνο, βοηθό του αφεντικού που με κορόιδευε επειδή έλεγα ότι είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, επειδή αυτό σπούδαζα τότε άσχετα που δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου, και μου έλεγε εσύ είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος πως συνδέεται αυτό το είναι αυτό κοροϊδευτικά, και σε νεοχτιστες πολυκατοικίες μου φορτονε στην πλάτη ολόκληρη πόρτα από ασανσέρ και ξέρετε πόσο βαραίνει και έπρεπε να ανέβω της σκάλες με αυτή στην πλάτη ( το έκανε γιατί ο ίδιος μπορούσε ) και μια άλλη φορά επειδή έπρεπε να λήψη ο ίδιος για λίγη ώρα με ανέβασε στην θέση του σε μεγάλο ύψος ( ενώ πάσχω από μεγάλη υψοφοβια χωρίς να έχω προστατευτικά και έτρεμα μου ερχόταν να πηδήξω να ησυχάσω, ευτυχώς ήρθε αμέσως και κατέβηκα αλλιώς μπορεί να μην ήμουν εδώ μαζί σας! Και στο τέλος το αφεντικό πήγε στην σχολή και είπε ότι δεν πατάω στην δουλειά, ψέματα δηλαδή και ότι μου χρωστάει 20 ευρώ, ενώ μου χρωστούσε περισσότερα και τελικά μου είπε ο υπεύθυνος της σχολής να φύγω από εκεί, κατάλαβε τι παίχτηκε!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Και όχι φτάσει στο σημείο να έχω κοινωνική φοβία, να έχω σκολίωση πρόβλημα στο γόνατο και είμαι στα πρόθυρα κοίλης , χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι Σόνι και καλά ήταν από αυτή την δουλειά μόνο, αλλά σε κάποιο βαθμό σίγουρα!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> Εγώ την πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν μέσω σχολής και ήταν σε ασανσέρ, τοποθετήσεις ξέρεις και είχαμε έναν υπεύθυνο, βοηθό του αφεντικού που με κορόιδευε επειδή έλεγα ότι είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, επειδή αυτό σπούδαζα τότε άσχετα που δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου, και μου έλεγε εσύ είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος πως συνδέεται αυτό το είναι αυτό κοροϊδευτικά, και σε νεοχτιστες πολυκατοικίες μου φορτονε στην πλάτη ολόκληρη πόρτα από ασανσέρ και ξέρετε πόσο βαραίνει και έπρεπε να ανέβω της σκάλες με αυτή στην πλάτη ( το έκανε γιατί ο ίδιος μπορούσε ) και μια άλλη φορά επειδή έπρεπε να λήψη ο ίδιος για λίγη ώρα με ανέβασε στην θέση του σε μεγάλο ύψος ( ενώ πάσχω από μεγάλη υψοφοβια χωρίς να έχω προστατευτικά και έτρεμα μου ερχόταν να πηδήξω να ησυχάσω, ευτυχώς ήρθε αμέσως και κατέβηκα αλλιώς μπορεί να μην ήμουν εδώ μαζί σας! Και στο τέλος το αφεντικό πήγε στην σχολή και είπε ότι δεν πατάω στην δουλειά, ψέματα δηλαδή και ότι μου χρωστάει 20 ευρώ, ενώ μου χρωστούσε περισσότερα και τελικά μου είπε ο υπεύθυνος της σχολής να φύγω από εκεί, κατάλαβε τι παίχτηκε!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


μα συγνωμη ρε φιλε απορω τι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν και συμπεριφέρονται ετσι... έχουν προβλήματα με την ζωή τους και διάφορες ψυχώσεις και θέλουν να τρομοκρατήσουν και τους γύρω τους. ετσι νιώθουν να παίρνουν αξία γιατί αλλιώς νιώθουν μειονεκτικά. απλά κρίμα γιατί ατομα με καθαρή ψυχή και αγνή τα κάνουν όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις φοβικά!!!!
εχω θυμώσει πάρα πολύ τα έχω βάλει ακόμα και με τον εαυτό μου που έφτασα στο σημείο να σκέφτομαι το πιο απλό πράγμα (μια απλή επισκεψη σε μαιευτήριο πχ) ολόκληρη τελετουργία με συμπτώματα έντονου στρες και πανικού .

----------


## andreas86

Να μην μπορείς να χαρείς την ζωή εκει έχουμε φτάσει! Σαν το μικρό ψάρι νιώθω μέσα στο βυθό!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> Να μην μπορείς να χαρείς την ζωή εκει έχουμε φτάσει! Σαν το μικρό ψάρι νιώθω μέσα στο βυθό!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Πόσο καιρό νιώθεις έτσι ? έχεις απευθυνθεί κάπου ?

----------


## andreas86

Όχι δεν έχω απευθυνθεί! Εάν θες πια αναλυτικά στήλε μου στο ibox

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## roulig

> Όχι δεν έχω απευθυνθεί! Εάν θες πια αναλυτικά στήλε μου στο ibox
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


έγινα μέλος μόλις εχθές και δεν έχω ιδέα πως χειρίζεται.. χαχα αν θέλεις στείλε μου εσυ Μήπως καταφέρω να το δω από κάπου

----------


## andreas86

το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί απο τη διαχείριση.

----------


## andreas86

το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί απο τη διαχείριση.

----------


## andreas86

το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί απο τη διαχείριση.

----------


## andreas86

Έγινε ένα μπέρδεμα, στην προσπάθεια μου να διαγράψω το μήνυμα με το ιμειλ, έκανε και άλλες δύο αποθηκευσης ίδιες! Θα παρακαλούσα την διαχείριση εάν διαβάσει τα μηνύματα μου που έχουν γραμμένο το ιμειλ μου να τα διαγράψει, Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## kounelaki1

Κάνε επεξεργασία και σβήσε τα.. Και βάλε απλώς μια τέλεια μέσα και αποθήκευσε την αλλαγή... αν περιμένεις να στα σβήσουν σωθηκες..

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Ευχαριστώ την διαχείριση!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Anna137

> Καλησπέρα, είμαι 27 ετών και πριν από ένα χρόνο βίωσα μια πολύ επώδυνη κατάσταση στο χώρο εργασίας μου.. Δούλεψα ως πωλήτρια σε ένα κατάστημα για 3 μηνες και όλο αυτό το διάστημα οι συνάδελφοι μου με αποκαλούσαν χαζή και άσχετη επειδή δεν είχα την εμπειρία τους, με μείωναν μπροστά σε άλλους , έβαζαν στην τσάντα μου διάφορα αντικείμενα για να με κατηγορήσουν κλέφτρα και μέχρι και σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα από τον υπεύθυνο μου και γενικά διαφορα τέτοια... Η ψυχολογία μου είχε κλονιστεί γύριζα σπιτι με κλάματα και πίεση ώσπου αποφάσισα να παραιτηθώ . Με όλο αυτό που βίωσα με έπιασε καθώς υπεγραφα τα χαρτιά παραίτησης ένα τρέμουλο και μια κρίση πανικού και αυτό έγινε αντιληπτό σε αυτά τα άτομα και άρχισαν να με κοιτούν με αηδια σαν να είμαι τρελή ... από τότε φοβάμαι να έρθω σε στενή επαφή με κόσμο , έχω μπλοκάρει και μονιμως νομίζω ότι θα με ξαναπιασει και θα γίνω ρεζίλι ξανα. θελω να σημειώσω ότι δεν ειχα ποτέ πριν τέτοιο πρόβλημα παρόμοιο. Γενικά είμαι αγχώδης αλλά όχι ετσι πάντα ήμουν κοινωνική σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα . Έχω όμως μια σχέση που πάει πολύ ομορφα, αλλα θελει και επιμένει να πηγαίνω σε οικογενειακά του τραπέζια να με γνωρίσουν καθώς και κάποιοι από τους φίλους του κι εγω όλο λέω δικαιολογίες να το αποφύγω φοβούμενη ότι θα με πιάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ή δε θα έχω τι να πω. Δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράγμα ... Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 μηνες γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και μου είπε για μετατραυματικό στρες αλλα δεν βλέπω αλλαγή. Μονιμως αποφεύγω την οικογένεια του και φίλους του.. Με άλλα άτομα δεν το έχω αυτό, νιώθω σχετικά αβολα αλλα φερομαι φυσιολογικά. Ουφ... Βοήθεια !


Καλημέρα roulig. Τώρα δουλεύεις? Με όλους τους άλλους ανθρώπους λειτουργείς όπως παλιά και σε πιάνει μόνο με τους φίλους του φίλου σου και άτομα της οικογένειάς του? Κ εγώ έπαθα κάτι παρόμοιο με τους ανθρώπους γενικά, αλλά μόνο σε χαλαρές συζητήσεις (οχι απο την αιτία τη δική σου - δεν είχα τέτοια εμπειρία - απο άλλη αιτία). Δηλαδή δουλεύω κανονικά αλλά όταν πήγαινα για καφέ και με φίλους μου ακόμη, ή οταν έκανα χαλαρές συζητήσεις ο οργανισμός μου μέσα (σαν ψυχαναγκασμός) με κλώτσαγε κ μ έπιανε μια υπερένταση, όχι όμως ντροπής...κάτι σα νευρικότητα να θέλω να φύγω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Λοιπόν θα σου πω το εξής μετά απο 4 χρόνια που το παθαίνω αυτό!. Δεν πρόκειται να φύγει αν δεν το επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο. Θα εκτεθείς λοιπόν (εγώ πάρα πολλες φορές χρησιμοποίησα αγχολυτικά, εντάξει δεν επαθα κ τίποτα, απλώς οταν τα έπαιρνα έδινα μια άλλη εντολή στον εγκέφαλο, τώρα μπορεις να χαλαρώσεις κ να απολαύσεις τον κόσμο γιατι και εγώ στην πραγματικότητα είμαι πολυ επικονωνιακή και με χιούμορ). Βέβαια το χαπάκι δε λύνει το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα το λύνει η αποδοχή ότι εχεις ένα ψυχαναγκασμό στην παρούσα φάση απο μετατραυματικό στρες και η έκθεση στο φοβικό ερέθισμα. Σε πληροφορώ εδώ κ 2 μήνες, κοινοποιώ το θέμα μου με κάπως ωραίο τρόπο. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και εσύ. Θα βγαίνεις με τους φίλους του φίλου σου και θα του πεις να σε βοηθήσει να το πεις χαλαρά (αν σε πιάσει) οπως ακριβώς το είπες και σε εμάς τώρα! Τι δηλαδή...σε χαρακτήρισε κάποιος απο εμάς, ότι είσαι " κάπως"? Οχι βέβαια γιατί όλοι, μα όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν θέματα. Εγώ προχθες βγήκα με κάτι φίλους της αδερφής μου. Κάποια στιγμή πιάνω την κοπέλα και της λέω...ξερεις...το τελευταίο διάστημα επαθα κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού κ είμαι γενικά αγχωμένη...μη με παρεξηγήσετε αν είμαι λίγο κάπως στην παρέα...σίγα το πράγμα μου λέει και εγω χάλια είμαι κ ξεκίνησε να μου λεει την ιστορία της. Εεε εκείνη τη στιγμή χαλάρωσα και εγώ και απόλαυσα την παρέα τους. Για σένα, αν σε πιάνει μόνο με την οικογένεια και τους φίλους του φίλου σου είναι πολυ πιο εύκολο. Μη το αφήνεις γιατι το ισχυροποιείς! Καλά αποτελέσματα εύχομαι!

----------

